# Ed Martin on the Today Show



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2009)

[yt]l_zixOpo-Go&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Bujingodai (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Brian for the video. Ed s a very gifted speaker.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, Brian.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 20, 2009)

I love Ed.  <3 <3

I try and train with him as often as I can.


----------



## Troy Wideman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Brian,

Very nice video. He is an excellent speaker.

Kind Regards,

Troy


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Mar 21, 2009)

Bujingodai said:


> Thank you Brian for the video. Ed s a very gifted speaker.


 
Yes, that is something he can do.


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting that clip Brian.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2009)

Grey Eyed Bandit said:


> Yes, that is something he can do.


 
Implying somthing here, are we?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 21, 2009)

Brian excellent find. It is nice to see the elderly get involved in self defense. I remember a hand out that talked about elderly self defense and how they should wet themselves and go into a huddle position.

The Cane he is using he designs those right?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Brian excellent find. It is nice to see the elderly get involved in self defense. I remember a hand out that talked about elderly self defense and how they should wet themselves and go into a huddle position.
> 
> The Cane he is using he designs those right?



Yes those are canes that Ed designed and sells. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They are also inexpensive and very durable.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes those are canes that Ed designed and sells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And sharp.  Don't forget sharp.


----------



## Bujingodai (Mar 21, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> And sharp. Don't forget sharp.


 
Hell yes Ed gave me one of this as a gift in Montreal 2 years ago. It's one of our favorite toys, nice to open teens eyes to what a senior could do to them LOL.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's always the last and most surprising lesson the young gym bucks have to learn:

Never fight an old guy. Since he knows he can't "fight" you, he knows he's gonna have to just KILL you.


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2009)

Great clip! Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Mar 22, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Oh yeah, it's always the last and most surprising lesson the young gym bucks have to learn:
> 
> Never fight an old guy. Since he knows he can't "fight" you, he knows he's gonna have to just KILL you.


 
Good luck to anyone attempting that with his arms.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Brian


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 24, 2009)

Great video , thanks for sharing Brian !


----------



## blindsage (Mar 24, 2009)

The video is cool.  Thanks for posting.  

Can I ask a question of anyone who knows?  Is 15th dan a level that exists in most ninjitsu?  Doesn't seem like the vast majority of Japanese styles go beyond 10 dan.  What is a 15th dan?  How would you accomplish it?


----------



## Troy Wideman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello BlindSage,

This is not the case in the Genbukan, the highest rank is 9th Dan and then you can also receive menkyo licences in the individual ryu ha. However, with each test there is a public check test that must be preformed.
There are no individuals with the rank of 9th Dan as of yet.

Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------



## Dale Seago (Mar 24, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Is 15th dan a level that exists in most ninjitsu?


 
That's unique to the Bujinkan -- see http://www.bujinkansf.org/faq/#ranks


----------



## STEPS (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice video, thanks for posting.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 27, 2009)

heh heh
yeah, love Ed's canes!
good for dirtyoldmanjutsu too to lift up women's skirts!

j/k!


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaks, Bry . 

I love Papa-San ta death.


----------

